# Will a cat jump off a balcony on the 16th floor?



## sophialoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi guys, I mentioned in my intro thread that I'm looking to adopt a cat in the very near future (probably around August/Septemberish). I had a cat before, but that was when I lived in a one story house.

One thing I'm super worried about is my balcony. I live in an apartment block on the 16th floor, there is a glass wall thing but that's only 1.2 metres high (3'9 foot high? Haha I'm from Australia forgive me!). The ledge itself is about 6cm in width which is 2.3 inches according to my converter.

Right now I always leave the door to the balcony open because I don't have a window, so its the only way I can get fresh air into my room. I'm super worried that a kitty will jump off it and to their death which is just unbelievably frightening.

But then because I'm up so high one of my friends says I don't need to worry cats aren't "that" stupid apparently, but I'm still super worried. Here are some photos of my balcony:




























^ The view down, surely a cat will see that and be like noooopeee no way?

Advice/opinions are seriously welcomed!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Not sure...I love the view)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, a cat _will_ jump or fall off a balcony, unfortunately.

Even if they are normally smart about heights, they can be distracted by something like a bird and try to chase it or get fatigued and slip off the railing.

Cats shouldn't be out on balconies unsupervised unless it's completely enclosed.

Sorry.  Your view is splendid, though!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

i wouldn't worry about them JUMPING, but I would worry about them falling.


----------



## Jasmine12 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn't take the risk. Cats are far from stupid but things happen.......it's just not worth it....


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I wouldn't risk it. Is there a way you could install a screen door so you can let air in but the cat can't get out? That is an awesome view you have!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

There are plenty of cases of cats falling off high-rise balconies. Is there a way you can block off access to the edge, so a cat couldn't get into a position where they may fall? Or put up some kind of screen or wire fencing. I know how my kitties love sitting in the window...we don't have a balcony but I'm really trusting the window screen - maybe too much. It would be a shame to lock kitty up in your apartment without outdoor access, but if they go on the balcony, you need to keep them safe somehow. Good luck with your kitty, and great view!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would simply never take a chance, and only let him out when you can watch him. I've heard too many sad stories of cats falling.


----------



## sophialoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for replying and for complimenting my view, haha. 

I don't really get any birds or insects round here so that should be okay, but definitely don't want to risk it. Like CJinCA said, I'm trying to think of a way to block off the access to the edge because I know a cat would definitely love the view at this height.

This sounds almost cruel, but do you think if I put spikes or something similar along the edge of the railing do you think this might work? So the cat can't and knows not jump up there? Have you guys seen the spikes they put on buildings to keep away wild birds - that kind of thing. This sounds awful I know but I would much rather this then the poor kitty falling or jumping off!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

I would use dr google to get some ideas...there has to be a way to block it easy and fashionable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

Do you have a screen door or the ability to get one if not?
That seems like a win-win solution to me: you can have the main door open for fresh air, but there is still a barrier to keep kitty inside.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

This works for us: we bought "Kittywalk Deck & Patio" on pet site drfostersmith.com. It's a nylon, fishnet tube that's 6 feet long and about 2 feet wide and high, secured with metal hoop-shaped wicket-like things at the ends and in the middle.


I found this through searching...they will jump for sure or fall...I read about a cat surviving after a big fall...would not chance it...hopefully that will help 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophialoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovemychanel said:


> This works for us: we bought "Kittywalk Deck & Patio" on pet site drfostersmith.com.


I just googled it, and it looks great! However the only thing is that it looks like it connects to a cat door, whereas mine will be an open door so I'm thinking the cat will most likely jump over it instead :/










^ This was the stuff I mentioned before, I did a lot of research because I don't want to injure poor kitty, apparently it works as a deterrent rather than an injury mechanism. I'm thinking if I just put this along the railing it will deter kitty from jumping up.

I don't think kitty will be on the balcony by herself when I'm not home anyway, we have two balconies and the other one is fully enclosed. This is just for extra precaution tough.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

I think they would jump over it...good to hear you have two balconies...how about the screened door like mentioned earlier? I don't think it's mean to have the spikes just think they could clear it if spooked...did you see the stories of other jumper cats? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophialoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovemychanel said:


> I think they would jump over it...good to hear you have two balconies...how about the screened door like mentioned earlier? I don't think it's mean to have the spikes just think they could clear it if spooked...did you see the stories of other jumper cats?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I definitely have it and just thinking about it makes me cringe. Most of the stories I read however were 2nd or 3rd story apartments, I couldn't find any stories from apartments as high as me :/

I'm looking into the option of the screened door right now actually, just need to find a company who will provide me with a quote to get one installed. Thanks for all your help by the way!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've known cats jump out of 1st and 3rd story balconies... they were fine, and a cat that fell from the 8th floor and died very shortly after impact. However, cats after a certain point (around the 10th floor?) apparently have the ability and enough time to right themselves to land property. So... apparently, cats can fall from great heights and survive. Risking it would not be remotely advisable though... I'd construct some kind of mesh around the deck to prevent the cat from being able to jump, as long as that's permitted.


----------



## sophialoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Just found this photos, giving me goosebumps.

I want to share my life with a kitty again so badly but just thinking about this is making my heart race!



















As far as the mesh thing goes I'll have to get in contact with the complex managers to see if that's allowed, as I'm not too sure. :/


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

They have stories of high rises too...I don't remember rules about posting links and I think it was a sky rise thread...being in real estate think hoa would have an issue with altering it...keep us posted...there is a solution I am sure...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophialoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovemychanel said:


> They have stories of high rises too...I don't remember rules about posting links and I think it was a sky rise thread...being in real estate think hoa would have an issue with altering it...keep us posted...there is a solution I am sure...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I actually just found a few, thank you!
From the forum that I read about high rise apartments and cats - the majority of the people posting said that they let their cats onto the balcony just fine. Most of them had their cats as kittens - and they thought that might have helped a bit though I don't really understand why. However I really don't want to take that risk.

From what I've read however, most of the time the cats have fallen off because they were sitting on the ledge. I'm thinking maybe go with my original idea and put spikes there so the cat can't get onto the ledge? As I said before its probably unlikely the cat will be on the balcony for an extended period of time - when I'm not at home I'll probably open the door just a tiny crack to let a bit of air in but not big enough so that the cat can get through. When I'm at home I might open the door a bit more but I'll keep them constantly supervised. 

Again thank you guys for all your help - any further opinions/advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

I think spikes would be good to distract...only question now is extra bed/bath for me and Chanel? lol  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Please reconsider.

They put them all over the train stations here to deter pigeons. I have seen at least a dozen birds impaled on them and its heartbreaking.

I wish I had a solution (we're only on the third floor but in the same boat - we don't want her falling off or going onto the neighbours' balcony, but she'll tear up the screen door). What we do when we can't stand the heat any more is open the screen door and then put an ugly piece of cardboard on the bottom half, with her "looking out" perch on the other side, so she can see from one half and smell from the other. We still have to watch carefully though.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The railing looks to be smooth on top and it would be slippery and very dangerous so I would not chance letting him out. You would have to make a visual barrier that would keep kitty from jumping up on the railing in the first place. The plastic pointy bird spikes might work but I don't see how you could attach them to the forward top of the railing with the glass in place, unless you used silicone to glue them down - the landlord may not like that much! Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

Risky. Kitty may be startled by something out there.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I think it depends on the cat, too. My clumsy cats are falling off normal things, so there is no way they will be on balconies.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, some cats will jump....especially if you have birds flying around at that height. The vets have a word for their injuries if they survive.... look up "high rise syndrome". You could also get a portable cat playpen or enclosure and put that on the balcony....some of them have shelves, and lots of room for a litter box, and food and water. Here's one with wheels which would make it easy to roll outside. Just make sure you measure it, so it will fit thro the door!
Midwest Homes For Pets Cat Playpen | Wayfair


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

It's not like they have suicidal tendencies, but they forget that they don't have wings until they get to the Rainbow Bridge! Never trust the cat to think "falling" is not a possible issue. Haven't read all the replies, but if you want her/him to enjoy the great outdoors...use a crate cage. The thing is, if a cat is an indoor cat, it doesn't miss the outdoors. We are the ones who can't take confinement. Cats feel secure in their space and don't need more as long as you play with them everyday to expend some of their energy.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

catloverami said:


> Yes, some cats will jump....especially if you have birds flying around at that height. The vets have a word for their injuries if they survive.... look up "high rise syndrome". You could also get a portable cat playpen or enclosure and put that on the balcony....some of them have shelves, and lots of room for a litter box, and food and water. Here's one with wheels which would make it easy to roll outside. Just make sure you measure it, so it will fit thro the door!
> Midwest Homes For Pets Cat Playpen | Wayfair


That is an awesome pen!


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

My neighbors have this mesh curtain thing across their garage door, with a magnetic closure down the center to go in and out thru (and I have no idea why they have it across the garage door that is usually closed anyway). I'm not sure what its called or where to get it, but maybe that would be an option, either across the door to the balcony, or just inside the balcony itself. Its probably against our HOA rules, but no one has complained, and if you're on the 16th floor, who's even going to see it anyway?


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

sophialoo said:


> As I said before its probably unlikely the cat will be on the balcony for an extended period of time - when I'm not at home I'll probably open the door just a tiny crack to let a bit of air in but not big enough so that the cat can get through. When I'm at home I might open the door a bit more but I'll keep them constantly supervised.


Be really careful with this...the laws of physics do not seem to apply to cats and that 4 inch wide cat will absolutely fit through that 1-2 inch wide gap you leave. I would not leave the door open at all when you are not home.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

CJinCA said:


> My neighbors have this mesh curtain thing across their garage door, with a magnetic closure down the center to go in and out thru (and I have no idea why they have it across the garage door that is usually closed anyway).


Do you mean this? I thought that was good for my purpose, but when I saw their video, cats can easily go through which defeats the purpose.
https://www.buymagicmesh.com/


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

Don't see them very often in these parts.


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

Cat Lover Lennie said:


> It's not like they have suicidal tendencies, but they forget that they don't have wings until they get to the Rainbow Bridge! Never trust the cat to think "falling" is not a possible issue. Haven't read all the replies, but if you want her/him to enjoy the great outdoors...use a crate cage. The thing is, if a cat is an indoor cat, it doesn't miss the outdoors. We are the ones who can't take confinement. Cats feel secure in their space and don't need more as long as you play with them everyday to expend some of their energy.


Yup. Though Bob will ask to go out occasionally, she is fine indoors. I walk her on a harness, which took a lot of patience, but she's OK with it. That's just for toileting-she has a fear of litter boxes. She also has a pen for basking in the sun. Love the pen, although I believe the squirrels mock her.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

> Do you mean this? I thought that was good for my purpose, but when I saw their video, cats can easily go through which defeats the purpose.
> https://www.buymagicmesh.com/


yeah, thats it. Maybe if you could put it just inside the rail and close off the opening, kitty won't jump up where its dangerous.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Blakeney Green said:


> Yes, a cat _will_ jump or fall off a balcony, unfortunately.


This! 

Zenobi fell of a balcony while I think she was chasing a bird. About twelve to fourteen feet. No harm but lots of worry. Of course you do have the yard+ glass, but cats are adventurous.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

From what you posted at the beginning, the plexiglass only extends to the handrail: correct? Check with your landlord and see if they would allow you to attach a safety net from the roofeves of the balcony and fasten it to the outside of the handrail. It creates a tent-like barrier over the balcony and keeps cats and dogs from falling or jumping off the balcony handrail. My great aunt bred Siamese cats (who love high places) and when she sold her house she bought a condo on the 20th floor of an apartment building. She had a wonderful balcony, but she was terrified her prize tom, SeeYou, would jump up on the handrail and slip and fall to his death. She asked around and found a net fencing system that just draped over the entire area. No possibility of the cat slipping through the net holes or falling off the handrail. I never saw the system, but she loved it. One really good thing about it is the netting is black and no one could see the netting from the ground; which is the reason the residency council allowed her to install it.


----------



## sophialoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for all your help everyone! I've found some companies that do 'bird netting' which is essentially a netting system that is supposed to prevent wild birds from annoying you - I think this should be able to work to prevent kitty from falling off and it should be 'invisible' enough to not ruin my view or anything.

I'll get a quote soon, thanks!


----------

